# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Vendo Semilla de Sacha inchi

## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimados amigos: 
Disponemos de semilla de Sacha inchi de muy buena calidad procednete de San Martín. El precio de venta puesto en Lima es de 4.00 nuevos soles el kg (no incluye IGV). Asímismo asesoramos instalación de nuevas plantaciones.  :Wink:  
Razón: 
Ing. Angelo Soto 
Cel- 0198155793Temas similares: VENDO ALMENDRA DE SACHA INCHI  500 KG/MES Sacha Inchi y Cañihua Fundo de sacha inchi - traspaso o vendo Sacha Inchi

----------

hugovega

----------


## Mensch

Amigo, estoy tratando de comunicarme a tu teléfono, pero no obtengo respuesta. 
Estoy vivamente interesado en tu sacha inchi. ¿Podrías darme tu correo y/o si fuera posible obtener las semillas crudas, para empezar, en 50 kg.? 
Gracias
Jonás Cabezudo
CABDES E.I.R.L.
999950182

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Amigo, estoy tratando de comunicarme a tu teléfono, pero no obtengo respuesta. 
> Estoy vivamente interesado en tu sacha inchi. ¿Podrías darme tu correo y/o si fuera posible obtener las semillas crudas, para empezar, en 50 kg.? 
> Gracias
> Jonás Cabezudo
> CABDES E.I.R.L.
> 999950182

 Hola Mensch/Jonás: 
Te paso el número de celular que veo en los mensajes recientes del Ing. Angelo Soto: 989155793. Aparentemente le faltó colocar un número. Además, parece que no le llegó, o no vio, el correo que manda el sistema para avisarle que han respondido a su tema. 
Trata de ubicarlo en ese número y/o mándale un mensaje privado, a través de tu bandeja de entrada personal. En vez de poner la dirección de correo, colocas el nombre de usuario en el campo de destinatario. También puedes mandar un mensaje privado, haciendo click sobre el nombre de la persona a la que quieres enviar un mensaje privado. Alli se van a desplegar varias opciones, entre elllas, una que dice "Enviar Mensaje Privado". 
Yo también le voy a mandar un correo para avisarle de tu interés por las semillas de Sacha Inchi que ofrece en este tema. 
Saludos

----------


## Mensch

Estimado Angelo: 
Debido al interes mostrado por tus productos -especialmente semillas de sacha inchi cruda y con cascara-, solicitamos amablemente servirte cotizarnos conforme a un requerimiento de 100 kgs. puesto en Lima, amen de su tiempo de entrega y las condiciones en que se haria. 
Sin mas por el momento y esperando vernos favorecidos con tu respuesta, 
Jonas Cabezudo
CABDES E.I.R.L.

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimado Sr. Jonás: 
Le alcanzo el teléfono del Gerente de la empresa para 989243018, Ing. Rony Garcia para cotización actualizada. 
Atentamente, 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.

----------


## pacotore

Hola. Tienen en stock semillas, pues quiero llevarlas a oxapampa. Gracias

----------


## mchinchillag

Estimado, 
Necesito semilla o aceite de sacha inchi. Si usted dispone de cantidades mayorista por favor indiqueme a mi correo martin@altodelmolle.cl 
Saludos Cordiales 
Martin N chinchilla Gioia

----------


## bio-omegas

Estimado Ing. Angelo Soto:  Todavía tendrá semillas de Sacha Inchi para vender ??? Nuestra empresa BIO OMEGAS PERU SAC, necesita comprar 1500 Kgs. de semilla de Sacha Inchi para la primera semana de enero 2016. Y programar futuras compras de semilla para el año. 
Cualquier oferta seria por favor contactarnos a los teléfonos que me aparecen en mi firma o al siguiente correo: jorgedelrio@bio-omegas.com 
Saludos,  *Jorge del Río Anavitarte*
Gerente de Operaciones
Bio Omegas Perú S.A.C.
Teléfonos : (511) 683-1091  //  (511) 683-1092  //  (51) 992-855-710
Skype      : bio.omegas.peru
E-mail      : *jorgedelrio@bio-omegas.com*
Web         :* www.bio-omegas.com*

----------

